# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  طرق إثبات النسب في الشريعة الإسلامية

## أم خطاب

*البصمة الوراثية وإثبات النسب* 
*البصمة الوراثية* 




*أهمية البصمة الوراثية :*


*تعتبر مسألة البصمة الوراثية ومدى الاحتجاج بها من القضايا المستجدة التي اختلف فيها فقهاء العصر,* 



*وقد تطورت الأبحاث في مجال الطب وتم اكتشاف محتويات النواة والصفات الوراثية التي تحملها الكروموسومات والتي يتعذر تشابه شخصين في الصفات الوراثية – عدا التوائم المتشابهة – وهي أكثر دقة وأكثر توفراً من بصمات الأصابع حيث يمكن أخذ المادة الحيوية الأساسية لنستخرج منها البصمة الوراثية من الأجزاء التالية :* 
*1**– الدم*
*2 – المني*
*3 – جذر الشعر*
*4**– العظم* 
*5 – اللعاب* 
*6 – البول* 
*7 – السائل الأمينوسي (للجنين)* 
*8 – خلية البويضة المخصبة (بعد انقسامها 4 – 8)*
*9** – خلية من الجسم .* 



*والكمية المطلوبة بقدر حجم الدبوس تكفي لمعرفة البصمة الوراثية* 


*وقد ارتضى المجمع الفقهي بمكة التعريف التالي للبصمة الوراثية:*
*"البصمة الوراثية هي البنية الجينية نسبة إلى الجنيات أي المورثات التي تدل على هوية كل إنسان بعينه"*


*إن مصادر البصمة الوراثية موجودة في النواة من كل خلية في جسم الإنسان والجسم يحتوي على ترليونات من الخلايا ، وكل خلية تحتضن نواة هي المسئولة عن حياة الخلية ووظيفتها وكل نواة تحتضن المادة الوراثية بداية من الخواص المشتركة بين البشر جميعهم أو بين سلالات متقاربة وانتهاء بالتفصيلات التي تختص بالفرد وتميزه بذاته بحيث لا يطابق فرداً آخر من الناس ومصدر البصمة موجود على شكل أحماض أمينية (DNA) وتسمى الصبغيات لأن من خواصها أنها تلون عند الصبغ ويطلق عليها أيضاً " الحمض النووي " لأنها تسكن في نواة الخلية وهي موجودة في الكروموسومات، وهذه الكروموسومات منها ما هو مورث من الأب والأم ومنها ما هو مستجد بسبب الطفرة الجديدة NEO MUTATION* 



*والصفات الوراثية تنتقل من الجينات وهذه الجينات تتواجد في الكروموسومات وهناك حوالي مئة ألف جين مورث في كل كروموسوم واحد ،*


*لذلك لو تم دراسة كروموسومين فقط بطريقة عشوائية لأمكن متابعة عدد كبير من هذه الصفات الوراثية في هذين الكرموسومين ولأصبح الجواب الصحيح في معرفة البصمة الوراثية للأبوة والبنوة بنسبة نجاح تصل لـ 99.9% نظراً لعدم تطابق اثنين من البشر في جميع هذه الصفات الوراثية* 



*مجالات الاستفادة من البصمة الوراثية :* 


*إن اكتشاف القوانين المتعلقة بالوراثة ومعرفة ترتيب عناصرها المشتركة والخاصة ومعرفة كيفية الاستفادة منها مما هيأه الله للبشر من العلم في هذا الزمان* 
*كما قـال تعالى:"ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء"*
*ويمكن تطبيق هذه التقنية والاستفادة منها في المجالات التالية :* 


*1-* 
*إثبات النسب أو نفيه وما يتعلق بذلك مثل تمييز المواليد المختلطين في المستشفيات أو في حال الاشتباه في أطفال الأنابيب أو عند الاختلاف أو التنازع في طفل مفقود بسبب الكوارث والحوادث أو طفل لقيط أو حال الاشتراك في وطء شبهة وحصول الحمل أو عند وجود احتمال حمل المرأة من رجلين من خلال بييضتين مختلفتين في وقت متقارب كما لو تم اغتصاب المرأة بأكثر من رجل في وقت واحد ، أو عند ادعاء شخص عنده بينة ( شهود ) بنسب طفل عند آخر قد نسب إليه من قبل بلا بينة .* 
*2-* 
*تحديد الشخصية أو نفيها مثل عودة الأسرى والمفقودين بعد غيبة طويلة والتحقق من شخصيات المتهربين من عقوبات الجرائم وتحديد شخصية الأفراد في حالة الجثث المشوهة من الحروب والحوادث والتحقق من دعوى الانتساب بقبيلة معينة بسبب الهجرة وطلب الكلأ أو تحديد القرابة للعائلة .*
*3-* 
*إثبات أو نفي الجرائم وذلك بالاستدلال بما خلفه الجاني في مسرح الجريمة من أي خلية تدل على هويته كما هو الحال في دعاوى الاغتصاب والزنى والقتل والسرقة وخطف الأولاد وغير ذلك.*


*ويكفي أخذ عينة من المني أو العثور على شعرة أو وجود أثر اللعاب عقب شرب السيجارة أو* 


*أثر الدم أو بقايا من بشرة الجاني أو أي خلية تدل على هويته :* 
*ونسبة النجاح في الوصول إلى القرار الصحيح مطمئنة لأنه في حال الشك يتم زيادة عدد الأحماض الأمينية ومن ثم زيادة عدد الصفات الوراثية .* 



*ومن أشهر القضايا التي استعملت فيها هذه التقنية فضيحة بيل كلنتون الرئيس الأمريكي في قضيته المشهورة مع ليونيسكي ، حيث لم يعترف ويعتذر للجمهور الأمريكي إلا بعد أن أظهرت الأدلة الجنائية وجود بصمته الوراثية المأخوذة من المني الموجود على فستان ليونيسكي .* 


*طرق إثبات النسب في الشريعة الإسلامية :*


*لا خلاف بين الفقهاء أن النسب الشرعي لا يثبت في حال تصادم النسب مع الواقع الحسي كما لو ادعت المرأة نسب طفل لزوجها الصغير الذي لا يولد لمثله وكذا لو أتت به قبل مضي ستة أ شهر من الزواج .*


*ويثبت النسب في الشريعة الإسلامية بالطرق التالية :* 


*1- الفراش :* 
*وهو تعبير مهذب عن حالة اجتماع الرجل بالمرأة حيث تكون المرأة كالفراش لزوجها ، ولما كان التحقق من حالة ( الجماع ) بين الزوجين شبه متعذر لكونها مبنية على الستر اكتفى الجمهور بمظنة الدخول* 


*خلافاً للحنفية الذين اكتفوا بعقد النكاح واعتبروا المرأة فراشاً لزوجها يثبت به النسب* 


*وذهب بعض المتأخرين كابن تيمية وابن القيم إلى اشتراط الدخول المحقق وعدم الاكتفاء بمظنة الدخول .* 
*ولا شك أن الأول أولى فعامة أحكام الشرعية مبنية على غلبة الظن وإثبات الدخول المحقق في كل حالة متعذر .* 



*وإثبات النسب عن طريق الفراش مجمع عليه بين الفقهاء لقوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "الولد للفراش"* 


*2-* *البينة :*
*وقد أجمع الفقهاء على أن النسب يثبت لمدعيه بناء على شهادة العدول بصحة ما ادعاه ويكفي في ذلك الاستفاضة بمعنى الشهادة بالسماع بأن يشتهر الأمر بين الناس حتى يصير معروفاً بينهم ويقول جمع كبير من الناس سمعنا أن فلانا ابن فلان* 
*3**– القيافة :*
*وهي مصدر قاف بمعنى تتبع أثره ليعرفه ، يقال : فلان يقوف الأثر ويقتافه والقائف هو الذي يتبع الآثار ويعرفها ويعرف شبه الرجل بأبيه وأخيه* 
*، والمراد بها هنا :الذي يعرف النسب بفراسته ونظره إلى أعضاء المولود*


*وقد ذهب الحنفية إلى أن القيافة لا يلحق بها النسب لأنها ضرب من الظن والتخمين بينما ذهب جمهور العلماء بالأخذ بها لدلالة السنة والآثار عليها،* 


*ومنها حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : دخل علي رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذات يوم مسروراً تَبْرُقُ أسارير وجهه ، فقال : "ألم تريْ أن مجزَّزاً المُدْلِجي نظر آنفاً إلى زيد بن حارثة وأسامة بن زيد وعليهما قطيفة قد غطيا رؤوسهما وبدت أقدامها فقال : إن هذه الأقدام بعضها من بعض "*
*وجه الدلالة :* 
*أن سرور النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - دال على إقراره بالقيافة وحاشاه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يسمع باطلاً فيقره أو يسكت عنه*


*4 – القرعة :*
*وذلك عند التنازع على طفل ولا بينة لأحدهم فيجرى القرعة وهذه أضعف الطرق ولم يأخذ بها جمهور العلماء وهو مذهب الظاهرية وإسحاق ورواية عند الحنابلة وكذا المالكية في أولاد الإماء* 
*وهذه الطريقة غير معمول بها في هذا الزمان بفضل الله ثم التقدم العلمي في مجال تحليل الدم والبصمة الوراثية إذ شاعت واستقر العمل بها في محل التنازع في النسب ,* 



*ضوابط إجراء تحليل البصمة الوراثية :* 
*اشترط الفقهاء الباحثين والأطباء المختصين في البصمة الوراثية شروطاً عديدة حتى تقبل ، والذين رأوا أنها تقاس على القيافة اشترطوا شروط القيافة مع بعض الزيادات* 
*والشروط الواجب توفرها ما يلي :* 
*1 – أن لا يتم التحليل إلا بإذن من الجهة المختصة .* 
*2 – يفضل أن تكون هذه المختبرات تابعة للدولة وإذا لم يتوفر ذلك يمكن الاستعانة بالمختبرات الخاصة الخاضعة لإشراف الدولة ، ويشترط على كل حال أن تتوافر فيها الشروط والضوابط العلمية المعتبرة محلياً وعالمياً في هذا المجال .* 
*3 – يشترط أن يكون القائمون على العمل في المختبرات المنوطة بإجراء تحاليل البصمة الوراثية ممن يوثق بهم علماً وخلقاً وألا يكون أي منهم ذا صلة قرابة أو صداقة أو عداوة أو منفعة بأحد المتداعيين أو حكم عليه بحكم مخل بالشرف أو الأمانة* 
*4 – أن يجري التحليل في مختبرين على الأقل معترف بهما ، على أن تؤخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لضمان عدم معرفة أحد المختبرات التي تقوم بإجراء الاختبار بنتيجة المختبر الآخر*
*5 – توثيق كل خطوة من خطوات تحليل البصمة الوراثية بدءاً من نقل العينات إلى ظهور النتائج النهائية حرصاً على سلامة تلك العينات ، وضماناً لصحة نتائجها ، مع حفظ هذه الوثائق للرجوع إليها عند الحاجة.* 
*6 – عمل البصمة الوراثية بعدد أكبر من الطرق وبعدد أكبر من الأحماض الأمينية لضمان صحة النتائج* 
*7 – أن يجري اختبار البصمة الوراثية مسلم عدل ، لأن قوله شهادة ، وشهادة غير المسلم لا تقبل على المسلم إلا الوصية في السفر ونحوه*


*والخلاصة :* 
*أن البصمة الوراثية تكون بينة مستقلة يجب العمل بمقتضاها إذا توفرت الشروط اللازمة ، وأنها لا تقاس على القيافة فهي باب آخر ، وأن عامة المعاصرين يرون صحة الاعتماد عليها في حالات التنازع وحالات الاشتباه وحالات الاختلاط سواء في الأطفال أو الجثث أو الحروب والكوارث .* 


*هل ينتفي النسب بالبصمة الوراثية دون اللعان؟* 


*اللعان : شهادات تجري بين الزوجين مؤكدة بالأيمان مقرونة باللعن من جانب الزوج وبالغضب من جانب الزوجة .* 
*وقد شرع اللعان لدرء الحد عن الزوج إذا قذف زوجته بلا شهود أو أراد قطع نسب الحمل أو الطفل المولود عنه ، وهي أيضا حماية وصيانة لعرض الزوجة ودفعاً للحد عنها .* 
*والطريقة التي جاءت به النصوص الشرعية لنفي النسب هو اللعان .*
*فهل يصح نفي النسب بالبصمة الوراثية إذا جاءت النتائج تؤكد ذلك ويكتفي بها أم لابد من اللعان أيضاً ؟* 
*اختلف الفقهاء المعاصرون في صحة نفي النسب بالبصمة الوراثية فقط دون اللعان ويمكن تلخيص آرائهم على النحو التالي :* 
*1 – لا ينتفي النسب الشرعي الثابت بالفراش (الزوجية) إلا باللعان فقط ، ولا يجوز تقديم البصمة الوراثية على اللعان .* 
*وهذا القول عليه عامة الفقهاء المعاصرين*
*وعليه قرار مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بالرابطة وجاء فيه " لا يجوز شرعاً الاعتماد على البصمة الوراثية في نفي النسب ، ولا يجوز تقديمها على اللعان* 


*القول الثاني : يمكن الاستغناء عن اللعان والاكتفاء بنتيجة البصمة الوراثية إذا تيقن الزوج أن الحمل ليس منه* 
*وهذا الرأي ذهب إليه الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي* 


*القول الثالث : إن الطفل لا ينفى نسبه باللعان إذا جاءت البصمة الوراثية تؤكد صحة نسبة للزوج ولو لاعن ،وينفى النسب باللعان فقط إذا جاءت البصمة تؤكد قوله وتعتبر دليلاً تكميلاً .*


*وهذا الرأي ذهب إليه نصر فريد واصل ،وعليه الفتوى بدور الإفتاء المصرية*


*القول الرابع : إذا ثبت يقيناً بالبصمة الوراثية أن الحمل أو الولد ليس من الزوج فلا وجه لإجراء اللعان وينفى النسب بذلك .* 
*إلا أنه يكون للزوجة الحق في طلب اللعان لنفي الحد عنها لاحتمال أن يكون حملها بسبب وطء شبهة ، وإذا ثبت عن طريق البصمة الوراثية أن الولد من الزوج وجب عليه حد القذف .*


*الأدلة :* 
*أولاً : استدل القائلون بأن النسب لا ينفى إلا باللعان فقط بما يلي :* 
*1 – قوله تعالى : "والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين * والخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين * ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين * والخامسة أن غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين* 
*وجه الدلالة :* 
*أن الآية ذكرت أن الزوج إذا لم يملك الشـهادة إلا نفسه فيلجأ للعان ، وإحداث البصمة بعد الآية تزّيد على كتاب الله " ومن أحدث في امرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد "(38) .*
*2 – عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت كان عتبة عهد إلى أخيه سعد أن ابن وليدة زمعة مني فأقبضه إليك ، فلما كان عام الفتح أخذه سعد فقال ابن أخي عهد إلى فيه فقام عبد بن زمعة فقال أخي وابن وليدة أبي ولد على فراشه فتساوقا (تدافعا) إلى النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال سعد : يا رسول الله ابن أخي قد كان عهد إلي فيه ، فقال عبد بن زمعة أخي وابن وليدة أبي ولد على فراشه ، فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو لك يا عبد بن زمعة الولد للفراش وللعاهر الحجر ثم قال لسودة بنت زمعة احتجبي منه لما رأى من شبهه بعتبة فما رآها حتى لقي الله.*
*وجه الدلالة :* 
*أن الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - أهدر الشبه البين وهو الذي يعتمد على الصفات الوراثية وأبقى الحكم ا لأصلي وهو " الولد للفراش " فلا ينفى النسب إلا باللعان فحسب(40) .*
*3 – حديث ابن عباس في قصة الملاعنة وفيه : " أبصروها فإن جاءت به أكحل العينين سابغ الإليتين ، خدلج الساقين فهو لشريك بن سحماء … فجاءت به كذلك فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لولا ما قضي من كتاب الله لكان لي ولها شأن "*


*وجه الدلالة :* 
*" إذا نفى الزوج ولداً من زوجته ولد على فراشه فلا يلتفت إلى قول القافة ولا تحليل البصمة الوراثية لأن ذلك يعارض حكماً شرعياً مقرراً وهو إجراء اللعان بين الزوجين ،ولذلك ألغى رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم (دليل الشبه) بين الزاني والولد الملاعن عليه …* 
*ودليل (الشبه) الذي أهدره رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - هنا يعتمد على الصفات الوراثية فهو أشبه بالبصمة الوراثية ومع ذلك لم يقو على معارضة الأصل الذي نزل به القرآن في إجراء اللعان*


*وقال ابن القيم تعليقاً على الحديث السابق أن فيه " إرشاد منه – صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى اعتبار الحكم بالقافة ، وأن للشبه مدخلاً في معرفة النسب ،وإلحاق الولد بمنزلة الشبه ،وإنما لم يُلحق بالملاعن لو قدر أن الشبه له ، لمعارضة اللعان الذي هو أقوى منه الشبه له "(43).*


*4 – إن الطريق الشرعي الوحيد لنفي النسب هو اللعان ولو أن الزوجة أقرت بصدق زوجها فيما رماها به من الفاحشة فإن النسب يلحق الزوج لقوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم- الولد للفراش وللعاهر الحجر " ولا ينتفي عنه إلا باللعان ، ثم كيف يجوز إلغاء حكم شرعي بناء على نظريات طبية مظنونة(44) .*


*5 – إننا لا نستطيع أن نعتمد على البصمة فحسب ونقيم حد الزنا على الزوجة، بل لابد من البينة ، فكيف تقدم البصمة على اللعان ولا نقدمها على الحد .* 


*ثانياً : أدلة القائلين باعتبار البصمة الوراثية :*
*1 – قوله تعالى : "والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم.. "*
*وجه الدلالة :* 
*أن اللعان يكون عندما ينعدم الشهود وليس ثمة شاهد إلا الزوج فقط حينئذ يكون اللعان .*
*أما إذا كان مع الزوج بينة كالبصمة الوراثية تشهد لقوله أو تنفيه فليس هناك موجب للعان أصلا لاختلال الشرط في الآية .* 
*2 – أن الآية ذكرت درء العذاب ، ولم تذكر نفي النسب ولا تلازم بين اللعان ونفي النسب ، فيمكن أن يلاعن الرجل ويدرأ عن نفسه العذاب ولا يمنع أن ينسب الطفل إليه إذا ثبت ذلك بالبصمة الوراثية* 
*3 – قوله تعالى : "وشهد شاهد من أهلها إن كان قميصه قد من قبل فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين * وإن كان قميصه قد من دبر فكذبت وهو من الصادقين * فلما رأى قميصه قد من دبر قال إنه من كيدكن إن كيدكن عظيم"* 


*وجه الدلالة :* 
*أن شق القميص من جهة معينة اعتبرت نوعاً من الشهادة والبصمة الوراثية تقوم مقام الشهادة* 


*4 – إن نتائج البصمة يقينية قطعية لكونها مبنية على الحس ، وإذا أجرينا تحليل البصمة الوراثية وثبت أن الطفل من الزوج وأراد أن ينفيه ، فكيف نقطع النسب ونكذب الحس والواقع ونخالف العقل ، ولا يمكن البتة أن يتعارض الشرع الحكيم مع العقل السليم في مثل هذه المسائل المعقولة المعنى وهي ليست تعبدية . فإنكار الزوج وطلب اللعان بعد ظهور النتيجة نوع من المكابرة والشرع يتنزه أن يثبت حكماً بني على المكابرة .* 


*5 – أن الشارع يتشوف إلى إثبات النسب رعاية لحق الصغير ومخالفة البصمة لقول الزوج في النفي يتنافى مع أصل من أصول الشريعة في حفظ الأنساب ، وإنفاذ اللعان مع مخالفة البصمة لقول الزوج مع خراب الذمم عند بعض الناس في هذا الزمان وتعدد حالات باعث الكيد للزوجة يوجب عدم نفي نسب الطفل إحقاقاً للحق وباعثاً لاستقرار الأوضاع الصحيحة في المجتمع* 


*الترجيح :* 
*قبل ذكر القول الراجح يجدر الاشاره إلى النقاط التالية :*
*1 – لا خلاف بين الفقهاء في أن الزوج إذا لاعن ونفى نسب الطفل وجاءت النتيجة تؤكد قوله . فإن النسب ينتفي ويفرق بينهما لكن الزوجة لا تحد لوجود شبهة اللعان و" الحدود تدرأ بالشبهات "*
*2 – لا خلاف بين الباحثين في المسألة لو أن الزوجين رضيا بإجراء البصمة قبل اللعان للتأكد وإزالة الشبهة فإن ذلك يجوز في حقهما ، بل استحسن بعض الفقهاء عرض ذلك على الزوجين قبل اللعان*


*ويظهر أن البصمة الوراثية إذا جاءت مخالفة لقول الزوج فلا يلتفت لدعواه بنفي النسب وإن لاعن أو طلب اللعان ، وأن نسب الطفل يثبت للزوج ويجري عليه أحكام الولد وإن جاءت موافقة لقول الزوج فله أن يلاعن وذلك للأمور التالية :*
*1 – أن الشريعة أعظم من أن تبني أحكامها على مخالفة الحس والواقع ، فإن الشرع أرفع قدراً من ذلك والميزان الذي أنزله الله للحكم بين الناس بالحق يأبى كل الإباء ذلك .* 
*فلو استلحق رجلاً من يساويه في السن وادعى أنه أبوه فإننا نرفض ذلك لمخالفته للعقل والحس*
*فلا يمكن أن يتساوى أب وابن في السن مع أن الاستلحاق في الأصل مشروع .* 
*وقد رد جماهير العلماء دعوى امرأة مشـرقية تزوجت بمغربي ولم يلتقيا وأتت بولد ، فإن الولد لا يكون لزوجها المغربي البتة لمخالفة ذلك للحس والعقل وهذا النفي* 
*ليس تقديماً لقوله – صلى الله عليه وسلم -: " الولد للفراش " إنما لمخالفة ذلك لصريح العقل والحس .* 
*قال ابن تيمية : " فلا تتناقض الأدلة الصحيحة العقلية والشرعية ، ولا تتناقض دلالة القياس إذا كانت صحيحة ، ودلالة الخطاب إذا كانت صحيحة فإن القياس الصحيح حقيقته التسوية بين المتماثلين وهذا هو العدل الذي أنزل الله به الكتب وأرسل به الرسل والرسول لا يأمر بخلاف العدل " (52) .*
*2 – أن آية اللعان قيدت إجراءه بما إذا لم يكن ثمة شاهد إلا الزوج ، ومفهومه أنه لو كان هناك بينة من شـهود فإنه لا يجرى اللعان بل يثبت ما رمى به الزوج زوجته .* 
*ومن البدهي لو كانت هناك بينة أخرى غير الشهادة فلا وجه لإجراء اللعان كما لو أقرت الزوجة زوجها فيما رماها به من الزنا . فإذا منعنا وقوع اللعان لوجود سبب مانع له ، فما وجه إجرائه مع وجود بينة قطعية ( البصمة الوراثية ) تخالف دعوى الزوج . فإننا إذا قمنا بذلك كان ضرباً من المكابرة ومخالفة للحس والعقل ، واللعان معقول المعنى معروف السبب وليس تعبدياً محضاً .* 
*قال ابن القيم:"والشاهدان من البينة، ولا ريب أن غيرها من أنواع البينة قد يكون أقوى منها كدلالة الحال على صدق المدعي، فإنها أقوى من دلالة إخبار الشاهد…" .*
*فإذا علمنا أن الشهادة أقوى من قول الزوج في اللعان لأن الشهادة مبنية على غلبة الظن أما قول الزوج في اللعان فهو متساوي الطرفين في الصدق أو الكذب أي بنسبة (50 %) لأنه إما أن يكون صادقاً أو تكون الزوجة صادقة ، فهل من الفقه أن ندع بينة قطعية تصل لـ 99.9 % تؤكد كـذب الزوج ونأخذ ما هو محتمل للصدق بنسبة 50% وننسب ذلك للشريعة ؟؟!!*
*قال ابن القيم : " والله أعلم وأحكم وأعدل أن يخص طرق العدل وأماراته وأعلامه بشيء ، ثم ينفي ما هو أظهر وأقوى دلالة وأبين أمارة ، فلا يجعله منها ، ولا يحكم عند وجودها وقيامها بموجبها ، بل بين سبحانه بما شرعه من الطرق أن مقصوده إقامة العدل بين عباده وقيام الناس بالقسط ، فأي طريق استخرج بها العدل والقسط فهي من الدين ليست مخالفة له "* 


*3 – قوله تعالى : "ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله" (55)*
*فإلحاق نسب الطفل بأبيه مقصد عظيم من مقاصد الشريعة ، فإذا أثبتت البصمة الوراثية نسب طفل وأراد الأب لأوهام وشكوك أو للتهرب من النفقة أو لأي غرض آخر – مع ضعف الذمم في هذا الزمان – فإن العدل يقتضي أن نلحق الطفل بأبيه ولا نمكن الأب من اللعان لئلا يكون سبباً في ضياع الطفل . (56).*
*4 - إن الاحتجاج بقصة اختصام عبد بن زمعة مع سعد بن أبي وقاص وإلحاق الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - الولد بالفراش وأمره لسودة بالاحتجاب منه مع أنه أخوها ،فقد قال ابن القيم : " وأما أمره سودة بالاحتجاب منه ، فإما أنه يكون على طريق الاحتياط والورع لمكان الشبهة التي أورثها الشَّبَهُ البيِّن بعُتبة ، وأما أن يكون مراعاة للشبهين وإعمالاً للدليلين فإن الفراش دليل لحوق النسب ، والشبه بغير صاحبه دليل نفيه فأعمل أمر الفراش بالنسبة إلى المدّعي لقوته ، وأعمل الشَّبه بعتبة بالنسبة إلى ثبوت المحرمية بينه وبين سودة ، وهذا من أحسن الأحكام وأبينها ، وأوضحها ، ولا يمنع ثبوت النسب من وجه دون وجه …وقال : وقد يتخلف بعض أحكام النسب مع ثبوته لمانع ، وهذا كثير في الشريعة ، فلا ينكر مِن تخلُّف المحرمية بين سودة وبين هذا الغلام لمانع الشبه بعتبة ، وهل هذا إلا محض الفقه "(*


*فدعوى أن الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يلتفت لأمر الشبه (البصمة الوراثية) واستدلالهم بالحديث هذا هو استدلال بعيد ، بل الحديث حجة عليهم حيث اعتبر الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمر الشبه لذا أمر بالاحتجاب .*
*ففي حال التنازع على طفل ولد على فراش صحيح ، ما المانع أن نعمل دليل الشبه ونثبت مقتضاه نفياً وإثباتاً ويكون درء الحد عن الزوج لوجود شبهة اللعان وبهذا نعمل بالأدلة كلها لا سيما وأن الطفل ولد على الفراش فيتقوى إثبات النسب للطفل من جهة " الولد للفراش " ، ومن جهة البصمة الوراثية ، هذا في حال نفي النسب وثبوت خلاف ذلك من جهة البصمة ، أما إذا جاءت البصمة تؤكد قول الزوج فيجتمع دليل اللعان مع البصمة فينتفي النسب وندرأ الحد عن الزوجة لوجود شبهة اللعان .* 
*أما في حال الملاعنة فالأصل أن الطفل منسوب للزوج لأن الزوجة فراش له وجاء أمر الشبه ( البصمة الوراثية ) تؤكد ذلك الأصل فإننا نعمل بالأصل ونلحق الطفل بأبيه لدلالة الفراش والشبه ونكون أعملنا الشطر الأول من الحديث " الولد للفراش " وندرأ الحد عن الزوج إذا لاعن لوجود شبهة الملاعنة والحدود تدرأ بالشبهات ونكون أعملنا الشطر الثاني من الحديث " واحتجبي عنه يا سودة " .*
*ويجاب عن حديث الملاعنة بنحو ما تقدم فقد جاء في الحديث " إن جاءت به أصيهب أريضخ أثيبج حمش الساقين فهو لهلال ، وإن جاءت به أورق جعداً جمالياً خدلج الساقين سابغ الإليتين فهو الذي رميت به – وهو شريك بن سمحاء كما في رواية البخاري – فجاءت به أورق جعداً خدلج الساقين سابغ الإليتين ، أي شبيهاً لشريك بن سمحاء الذي رميت به – فقال النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم- : " لولا الأيمان لكان لي ولها شأن " فقد أفاد الحديث أنه حتى لو تمت الملاعنة بين الزوجين وولد الطفل شبيهاً بالزوج صاحب الفراش فإنه ينسب له ولا ينفى عنه – ؛ لأن النص جاء بنسبته إليه لأنه أقوى بكثير من مجرد التشابه الظاهري الذي أخذ به رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم - في إثبات النسب ويدرأ الحد عن الزوج لوقوع الأيمان وبهذا عملنا بالأدلة كلها وهذا من دقائق المسائل التي يحظى بها من رزقه الله حظاً وافراً من الفقه (58).*


*4 – أن اعتراضهم على عدم إقامة الحد على الزوجة اعتماداً على البصمة الوراثية واكتفاءً بها دليل على أنها ليست حجة بذاتها يجاب عنها من وجهين :* 
*1 – أن هناك فرقاً بين إثبات النسب أو نفيه وبين إقامة الحد القائم على المبالغة في الاحتياط فالحدود تدرأ بالشبهات بخلاف النسب فهو يثبت مع وجود الشبهة كما في قصة عبد بن زمعة ، فلو ادعت المرأة أنها كانت مكرهة أو أنها سقيت شراباً به مادة منومة وزنا بها آخر فحملت منه كان ذلك كافياً في إسقاط الحد عنها ، وكذا الرجل لو ادعى أنه أودع منية في ( بنك المني ) وأن امرأة أخذت منيه بطريقة أو بأخرى واستدخلته وحملت بطفل وجاءت البصمة الوراثية تؤكد لحقوق الطفل وراثياً بذلك الرجل لم يحد لوجود شبهة ، لا لأن البصمة ليست حجة .* 
*2 – إن من العلماء المعاصرين من يقول بإقامة الحد إذا ثبت ذلك بالبصمة الوراثية ولم يدع المتهم شبهة اعتماداً على هذه البينة وأخذاً بما أخذ به بعض الفقهاء المتقدمين كما قال ابن القيم : " والرجوع إلى القرائن في الأحكام متفق عليه بين الفقهاء ، بل بين المسلمين كلهم ، وقد اعتمد الصحابة على القرائن فرجموا بالحبل وجلدوا في الخمر بالقيء والرائحة وأمر النبي r باستنكاه المقر بالسكر وهو اعتماد على الرائحة … فالعمل بالقرائن ضروري في الشرع والعقل والعرف "* 
*3 – إن الفقهاء نصوا على أن الملاعن لو بدا له أن يعود في قوله ويلحق ابنه الذي نفاه باللعان جاز له ذلك لزوال الشبهة التي لاعن من أجلها ، فهل من الحكمة ومن العدل أن يتجاسر الناس للتعرض للعنة الله أو غضبه وندع البينة (البصمة الوراثية) ولا نحكمها بينهم ، ثم بعد اللعان يعود ويلحق ما نفاه !! فإن هذا من الفقه البارد .* 
*الخلاصة :* 
*أن البصمة الوراثية يجوز الاعتماد عليها في نفي النسب ما دامت نتيجتها قطعية كما يرد دعوى الزوج في نفي النسب إذا أثبتت نتائج البصمة الوراثية القطعية لحوق الطفل به ، لأن قول الزوج حينئذ مخالف للحس والعقل وليس ذلك تقديماً للعان ، وينبغي للقضاة أن يحيلوا الزوجين قبل إجراء اللعان لفحوص البصمة الوراثية لأن إيقاع اللعان مشروط بعدم وجود الشهود ، فإذا كان لأحد الزوجين بينة تشهد له فلا وجه لإجراء اللعان .* 
*والأخذ بهذه التقنية يحقق مقصود الشرع في حفظ الأنساب من الضياع ويصد ضعفاء الضمائر من التجاسر على الحلف بالله كاذبين ،*
*والله اعلم .* 

*المصدر :المجموعه الدوليه للمحاماه

منقول للفائدة*

----------

